# Do you feed twice a day or once?



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

When we got the horses last year, we were advised to feed 1 pound of feed twice a day. They have hay free choice and a little grass. Other horse owners have advised me to feed once a day. Do you guys recommend once or twice a day feedng?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i feed at least 2 times, sometimes up to 4. horses aren't meant to eat one or two big meals a day, they graze alllll day long. and it depends on age, work load, weather, etc.

i feed twice a day in average weather. summer they are on pasture only and do very well. when pasture time is over, and we're feeding hay, i feed enough so they can have it to eat thru the day, running out late afternoon which isn't too long from the night feeding. we use ours pretty often, and somestimes pretty hard. but they still do well with just good hay or pasture, and a loose mineral.

however--we get weather here that is pretty nasty at times. cold and/or driving wind, snow, rain, sleet. in that weather, i go out a couple more times. first, the hay simply gets blown away before they can eat it, so i only feed a little bit at a time, in big tires (turned inside out). also, feeding hay more often keeps the internal furnace going, so they are better able to handle the weather. and, i simply like to check on them more often when its bad out, just for my own peace of mind. i love my ponies!

the youngsters however do get a small amt of grain am/pm, they need extra to grow, imho. if we are using horses fairly hard daily, they would also get a grain ration, but that's not been necessary for a while. also, real oldies might get a grain too, which we need to start with our 27yo paint this winter, he's not as fleshy as i'd like to see him, esp entering winter. 

so, it depends on age, amt of use and weather.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Horses are grazers, they do better with small meals more often.
However, most people have jobs, so twice a day is best, when feeding hay and supplements.

I have two here, that just eat pasture grass all day. They eat, nap, play, eat, nap.... you get the idea.
One that gets hay twice a day, in slow feeder bags, as she is a walking vacuum cleaner.

Like Chewie... in bad weather we up the feed and feed more often. Helps keep them warm.

Feeding once a day, if you just feed portions... you could end up with Colic. 
Now if you put a round bale out and let them eat what they want during the day, that is different.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The only time I fed three time a day was with a desperately thin horse- I fed then left for work, got back from work and fed, then fed one last time just before bed.
And that was a horse getting twenty lbs of grain a day just to maintain.

If your horse gets free choice hay,does he really need grain? The only time I have ever found it neccessary to grain is in very cold days (-10 degrees) or when the horse was really working hard daily.

Anyway the little you are talking about (2lbs) shouldn't really cause an overload either way.

BTW It took me a minute to realize you were talking grain only as I normally call everything a horse gets "feed." Hay included. Then I noticed you mentioned free choice hay. So basically your horse is getting fed constantly. I wish I could do that.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I should have been more clear. They have a round bale available at all times. The two eat a round bale every 3 weeks or so down to 2 weeks in the winter. I feed one pound of Strategy by Purina twice a day because my mentor says so. Their weight is great but they definitely don't need any more. A guy I work with who boards horses had questioned why I feed the Strategy twice a day and suggested once a day with the 2 pounds since they have the round bale anytime they wish. I am torn between differing advice from 2 people I respect so I was wondering what others do.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If your horses are in good condition or on the chunky side, it would probably be a good idea to cut back or eliminated it completely. If you are unsure, maybe as your mentor why they suggested you incorporate supplemental feeding.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

With the exception of my old horse who needs more feed to keep his weight up, all mine get a smidgen of oats once a day. They are also on pasture and round bales once winter gets to going. When they have free choice hay grain is usually pretty optional unless you have a hard keeper. No more than yours are getting, I'd cut it down to once a day.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Summer- no hay, pasture all day, grain only in the evening as use or body condition dictates. Typically out to pasture at sunrise and into the barn at sundown.

Winter- hay twice a day, grain as use or body condition dictates spread equally between two feedings. In the barn unless the weather allows for a day out.

Spring and Fall- out to pasture at sunrise, into barn at sundown, transitional feedings in the evening only as use or body condition dictates. Really hard keepers will get a small amount of morning feed but only if in dire need or a lactating mare.


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

I had horses for almost 20 years. I fed them once a day in summer, twice or three times in winter, depending on the weather. I didn't have a barn for them, and we have a good bit of wet, cold, windy weather. I mixed all stock livestock feed or sweet feed and cracked corn 50/50 in cold weather, giving each horse a 3 lb. coffee can of feed morning and evening. In summer I feed all stock and corn 3/1, about 1/2 can of feed once a day. That was to keep them interested in coming up to me as they were prone to get out and it was easier to catch them that way. They had pasture and/or hay all the time.
The corn is rich in carotene and makes their hooves stronger. Also gives a nice shine to their coats. A friend of mine had told me to do that, and he had horses for 40 years.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I usually feed grain/supplements twice a day.

As for what to feed - every horse is an individual, and feeding every horse 2 pounds of the same grain for no specific purpose, it might be a waste of money.

I don't know anything about Purina products, so 2lbs might be a "complete" ration -- and give your horses a full complement of vitamins and minerals to balance their hay (I feed Triple Crown 30% Supplement for this purpose).

If you were looking for extra calories, it might not be the right choice. My older TB mare gets about 6lb of Triple Crown Senior because she needs the calories and the vitamins/minerals.

All my horses get something, but the type/amount is based on them as individuals - condition, weight, workload, etc.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just went to see Cavalia, took the DW for her birthday. Fantastic show. The most wow moment was when a rider crawled from saddle, under the horse, and back up the other side. 

Anyway, they feed hay 5 times a day.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I'm with those who say if the horses are chubby, cut the grain entirely. The only thing I use the grain for in grass season is to establish a routine where the horses are where I can get to them, check them, halter them, etc. If they don't have a for-sure NEED for the grain or supplement, then cut it and see how they do. You may find you've been wasting your money feeding it, or not. I think you need to know one way or the other.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all. I will update you on how it goes. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

6:30 am -6:30 pm My gelding has a better internal clock than I do and rattles the gate every day and he's never off by more than a few minutes . I feed the stalls and then open the gate everybody knows their spot 45 minutes later they get booted back out . All pastured until the weather gets bad . Works for me .


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Bret4207 said:


> I'm with those who say if the horses are chubby, cut the grain entirely. The only thing I use the grain for in grass season is to establish a routine where the horses are where I can get to them, check them, halter them, etc. If they don't have a for-sure NEED for the grain or supplement, then cut it and see how they do. You may find you've been wasting your money feeding it, or not. I think you need to know one way or the other.


Yes; although I would evaluate their diet rather than cut out grain and see if they decline. If I recall correctly, horses on pasture are generally getting a much closer approximation to 100% of everything they need nutritionally; but horses on hay need some vitamin/mineral support.

Some products (ration balancers) are only for the purpose of balancing nutrition, not adding calories. Usually you can feed a very small amount so even if the 50# bag is comparatively expensive, it lasts a long time.

A perfect example of the wrong way - The minimum portion of Triple Crown Senior is 6# or something. If you feed less than that, your horses aren't getting 100% nutritional support. Which is probably fine if they are on pasture, but it's not the right product for just balancing their diet. Just check to see what the recommendations for your feed are, and if you think it's still more calories than they need, look for a ration balancer instead.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

2 scoops of oats and 2 flakes , when cold weather sets I add 2 scoops of sweet feed they all do fine and no hay bellies


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Grumpy old man said:


> 2 scoops of oats and 2 flakes , when cold weather sets I add 2 scoops of sweet feed they all do fine and no hay bellies


This might work for your horses, in your climate, with your hay, and your "sweet feed"...

It's never good to use someone else's feeding plan for your horses without thinking through the reasons for doing so. My TB mare would starve to death on 2 flakes of hay; but my APHA mare would be obese on 2 scoops of oats. My TB mare could be pastured 24/7; but my APHA and WB mares would be big fatties, and my mini and pony would founder and die.

Every horse is an individual, and should be fed as such.

It is really a pain in the rear end when you have a herd....separating horses to limit pasture, or hay, or provide adequate time to eat concentrates is tough....but it is the right way to do it. I have made decisions on buying horses based solely on their ability to integrate into the herd for feeding, only for my own convenience.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

offthegrid said:


> This might work for your horses, in your climate, with your hay, and your "sweet feed"...
> 
> It's never good to use someone else's feeding plan for your horses without thinking through the reasons for doing so. My TB mare would starve to death on 2 flakes of hay; but my APHA mare would be obese on 2 scoops of oats. My TB mare could be pastured 24/7; but my APHA and WB mares would be big fatties, and my mini and pony would founder and die.
> 
> ...


Their on pasture all day .


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't feed my horses. They graze. They live long. In winter I feed them hay once a day and some oats if it is below -20C. They will be on pasture until we have too much snow, like 2 feet.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Our horses and mules are on hard grass down by the river most of the year. When we start feeding the cows they are turned in with them and get fed once a day. Although it does last most of the day.
They always have access to mineral and salt, free choice.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

If you are only feeding 2 lbs of Strategy per day they are not getting the minimum daily requirements for proper nutrition. If they look good weight wise then you could go ahead and switch to a ration balancer. I don't remember the name of Purina's off the top of my head but you feed 1 - 2 lbs per day which can easily be done once a day, especially since they have access to hay 24/7. 

My horses are on pasture 24/7 and most get fed ration balancer once a day because that's all they need. For pregnant or nursing mares obviously they get more and more often!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

krische1012 said:


> If you are only feeding 2 lbs of Strategy per day they are not getting the minimum daily requirements for proper nutrition. If they look good weight wise then you could go ahead and switch to a ration balancer. I don't remember the name of Purina's off the top of my head but you feed 1 - 2 lbs per day which can easily be done once a day, especially since they have access to hay 24/7.
> 
> My horses are on pasture 24/7 and most get fed ration balancer once a day because that's all they need. For pregnant or nursing mares obviously they get more and more often!


I agree - 2 lbs. of Strategy is cheating the horses out of good nutrition. If they need grain because of a lack of nutrition in hay (I've yet to see a decent quality round bale that can help meet the horse's needs), then you want to go to a ration balancer. Purina's RB is called Enrich Plus. It's a good product that will give all of the vital nutrients your horses will need in just a couple of pounds of grain.

As for feeding once or twice a day, I prefer twice a day at minimum, more if you are around. But for most of us, feeding once in the morning and once in the evening is most convenient.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You can get guidelines on how and what to feed online but to truly give good information the condition of the horse needs to be seen.  

Many horses don't need supplementation of any kind (beyond pasture/hay) unless they are in work. Even then, most people feed too much grain or balancer, if a horse keeps it's condition on hay with easily accessible mineral/vitamins it may not need supplementation of any kind.

I do agree tho if a supplement is needed it should be fed twice a day. 

"Scoops" (what size scoop?) is a absolutely horrible measurement for anything, pounds is much more accurate.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I had one horse whom I raised from a foal that I kept on Strategy at about a pound per feeding because it (and they advertised it as such back then) really did seem to keep him much calmer than on just hay alone. He was a high strung one...we always said if a horse had ADHD....Mingus had it and Strategy was his ritalin.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You can get guidelines on how and what to feed online but to truly give good information the condition of the horse needs to be seen.
> 
> Many horses don't need supplementation of any kind (beyond pasture/hay) unless they are in work. Even then, most people feed too much grain or balancer, if a horse keeps it's condition on hay with easily accessible mineral/vitamins it may not need supplementation of any kind.
> 
> ...


I stated I feed one pound twice a day. That is pretty specific. I never used the word scoop. I will manage. Thanks.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

The minimum feeding requirements of Strategy for a 1000 lb. horse is 3 lbs. per day. 

http://horse.purinamills.com/products/strategy/ECMD2-0032691.aspx


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Annsni said:


> The minimum feeding requirements of Strategy for a 1000 lb. horse is 3 lbs. per day.
> 
> http://horse.purinamills.com/products/strategy/ECMD2-0032691.aspx



And if you feed less the horse will explode?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> And if you feed less the horse will explode?


No, but the horse is not getting adequate nutrients if you feed less. If you are feeding any concentrate or grain, you are doing it to meet certain nutritional needs. If you don't follow the manufacturer's guidelines for feeding, you are either feeding more than the horse needs or less. If one wants to feed a lesser quantity, a ration balancer is a much better choice because is it made to provide the proper nutritional needs with less quantity.

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

nchobbyfarm said:


> I stated I feed one pound twice a day. That is pretty specific. I never used the word scoop. I will manage. Thanks.


I know you used lbs and it's the much better way to feed grain, nchobbyfarm that wasn't directed toward you. 

The people that have seen your horses are the best ones to question regarding your feeding program, simply because they can see them and assess their condition.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Annsni said:


> No, but the horse is not getting adequate nutrients if you feed less. If you are feeding any concentrate or grain, you are doing it to meet certain nutritional needs. If you don't follow the manufacturer's guidelines for feeding, you are either feeding more than the horse needs or less. If one wants to feed a lesser quantity, a ration balancer is a much better choice because is it made to provide the proper nutritional needs with less quantity.
> 
> Knowledge is power.



Like I said, I fed one pound of Strategy twice a day to my gelding because it had a calming effect. Not to meet nutritional needs.
People also feed grain for a treat, or simply to pacify a horse because it's stablemates are getting grain. Or as a vehicle for other supplements.

Did the OP say how much his horses weighed?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Like I said, I fed one pound of Strategy twice a day to my gelding because it had a calming effect. Not to meet nutritional needs.
> People also feed grain for a treat, or simply to pacify a horse because it's stablemates are getting grain. Or as a vehicle for other supplements.
> 
> Did the OP say how much his horses weighed?


Grain as a treat is fine - and to use for a carrier for supplements is fine too but if you are feeding for nutrition, the feeding guidelines are vitally important.

How does Strategy specifically calm your horse? Would another grain do the same thing? Might a RB be a better choice? Is your horse getting the proper nutrition from the hay/grazing he's getting?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Annsni said:


> Grain as a treat is fine - and to use for a carrier for supplements is fine too but if you are feeding for nutrition, the feeding guidelines are vitally important.
> 
> How does Strategy specifically calm your horse? Would another grain do the same thing? Might a RB be a better choice? Is your horse getting the proper nutrition from the hay/grazing he's getting?



Annsni, I know how to feed my horses and I wasn't asking for your advice. If you go back to perusing the Purina Strategy website, you'll see where they claim it may have a calming effect on some horses. It did on my gelding.
You're getting a little high handed in your assumptions that other people don't understand equine nutrition. We don't even feed grain to any of our horses any more. Our hay is of top quality and they get a good mineral supplement and that is all they need.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You're getting a little high handed.


I'm sorry but I'm not the one who asked if a horse would explode if they were given less than the feed guidelines.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Annsni said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not the one who asked if a horse would explode if they were given less than the feed guidelines.



Sorry. I thought you knew I was poking fun at your loftiness.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Annsni said:


> No, but the horse is not getting adequate nutrients if you feed less. If you are feeding any concentrate or grain, you are doing it to meet certain nutritional needs. If you don't follow the manufacturer's guidelines for feeding, you are either feeding more than the horse needs or less. If one wants to feed a lesser quantity, a ration balancer is a much better choice because is it made to provide the proper nutritional needs with less quantity.
> 
> Knowledge is power.


It's like the labels on the dog food bags. The companies would like you to feed their product at their rate...why, because you'll need to buy it more often.

Each horse is different just like each human. A horse does not need to be fed what is on the package just to be meeting their needs...now, if it was their ONLY source of feed then yes, I could see that, but it seems that most of the horses being discussed on here are pasture kept as well. 

Grasses, quality hay and a very good mineral supplement that complements your hay/grass content, that should come first in their main diet. Then from there some horses need extra 'supplementation' according to their specific needs. I have three horses here right now, but have had a couple others here recently in addition to the three. Everyone gets the following rations twice a day as we roll into winter. 

5 yr old arab: gets ADM Powerglo, a 1/2 quart, since it's the highest fat and lowest protein I can get-he's an endurance horse, different nutritional needs. Along with a pound of Chaffhay (fermented alfalfa) 24/7 pasture access, loose salt/minerals and MSM. 

16 yr old Arab/Saddlebred/QH: gets 3 qts of Safechoice Senior (which can actually be fed totally in place of any grass/hay but I don't need to as all my horses get pasture all day), 2 lbs of Chaffhay, loose salt/minerals, MSM, and supplement for ulcer protection and anxiety. 

3 yr old Arab/Saddlebred: gets 2 qts of Safechoice Senior (higher in fat which she needs right now and the protein content is the same as another feed she was getting at the farm she came from), 1 lb of Chaffhay, loose salt/minerals, and MSM. She will be switched to ADM in a year and a half if I think she's going to work as another endurance horse. I like feeding less pelleted feed and more roughage with Flaxseed to up the fat content when we start heavier training (same for the other Arab). It's better for their digestion. 

20 yr old QH: got 1/2 quart of Safechoice Senior, 1lb of Chaffhay, loose salt/minerals, MSM and all the pasture she wanted. She stayed fat and sassy 

7 yr old QH: 2 handfuls of SafeChoice Senior no dust (heaves horse), 2 handfuls of Chaffhay, loose salt/mineral, MSM and meds for the heaves.

Everyone gets hay all winter as needed. Access to the barn and pasture to come and go as they please. 

Many of us do educate ourselves in how to feed our horses. Some of us attend courses, some of us voraciously read, talk to various vets, have our hay and grasses tested, or have owned horses a good long time and know what works for them individually. I love that we can share what we do, because maybe someone will find that 'sweet spot', for a horse in their feeding program, through a suggestion from someone else. I know I did once and I was grateful. It made all the difference in that horse 

There is no one right way. We must be open to options and change for the health of our horses.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

The feed guidelines are not arbitrarily made up to get you to buy more but to allow you to know how to provide your horse with the full nutrition of the feed you choose. I agree that each horse is individual and has different needs and that hopefully, they are getting good nutrition from their forage but it is not always the case. Some feeds are better than others and learning about each of them is important. I've been looking at senior feeds for the guy I care for and the owner liked the safechoice senior like you posted but then we looked it up and the NSC is 20% which is quite high. Triple Crown is less than 12% so that is what we went for. No need to have all those sugars for my guy who tends towards too much energy.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wonder where wild horses buy their manufactured nutritional supplements. And do they pay with cash or credit? And where to they carry their wallets? This is important to me because I think I read somewhere that if they don't get their supplements they explode. :hobbyhors


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

DEKE01 said:


> I wonder where wild horses buy their manufactured nutritional supplements. And do they pay with cash or credit? And where to they carry their wallets? This is important to me because I think I read somewhere that if they don't get their supplements they explode. :hobbyhors


What wild horses? Most "wild" horses aren't indigenous and they also don't live a very long or "healthy" life, like many wild animal species. My farrier has a BLM mustang cadaver hoof - I can guarantee you that you don't want to follow the "wild" horse hoof management program, and probably don't want to follow their feeding program either.

If you have ample mixed grass pasture and a mineral block, your horses are probably getting all they need. They could be fed supplements and/or concentrated feed based on their individual condition and workload. Some horses need more calories or concentrated feed to maintain condition, many don't. 

If you are feeding hay, you can get your hay analyzed to see if it contains everything your horses need, or you can ask your vet about what deficiencies might be common in your area. 

Or, you can feed a ration balancer just to be sure your horses are getting a full complement of necessary nutrition every day.

I would not recommend feeding less than the full ration of a concentrated feed unless you are feeding it simply for added calories and/or as a treat. If the purpose is to meet nutritional needs, then you need to follow the feeding guidelines on the bag. If you don't want to feed as much as is recommended, switch to a ration balancer.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Annsni said:


> The feed guidelines are not arbitrarily made up to get you to buy more but to allow you to know how to provide your horse with the full nutrition of the feed you choose. I agree that each horse is individual and has different needs and that hopefully, they are getting good nutrition from their forage but it is not always the case. Some feeds are better than others and learning about each of them is important. I've been looking at senior feeds for the guy I care for and the owner liked the safechoice senior like you posted but then we looked it up and the NSC is 20% which is quite high. Triple Crown is less than 12% so that is what we went for. No need to have all those sugars for my guy who tends towards too much energy.


The bottom line is not all horses need supplemental feed, ie. commercial grain, oats, ration balancer, etc. I'll add that most horses that actually do need supplemental feed don't need nearly as much as the manufacturer suggests. If you feed crappy hay you will have to supplement with additional grain, if your hay has decent nutrition you won't need to supplement nearly as much as the bag _suggests_ plus salt and mixed minerals. 

The guidelines are there to get you to feed as much as possible without actually harming your horse, common sense has to be applied as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I could very well be wrong but I think DEKE01 was being facetious, as was LisainN.Idaho when she asked if the horse would explode.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I could very well be wrong but I think DEKE01 was being facetious, as was LisainN.Idaho when she asked if the horse would explode.


Only your wallet will explode.  

I have saved a ton of money switching to a ration balancer, and my fat horses don't get any extra calories. My older TB mare gets a full meal in addition to pasture and/or hay.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't have mustangs but my horses seldom have anything other than grass in summer and hay in winter (with salt a mineral blocks), They have always been incredibly healthy without commercial feeds or grains. 

I'm not sure that it's beneficial to insist that everyone feed the same way without considering the individual horse, how it is used and local climate.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Annsni said:


> The feed guidelines are not arbitrarily made up to get you to buy more but to allow you to know how to provide your horse with the full nutrition of the feed you choose. I agree that each horse is individual and has different needs and that hopefully, they are getting good nutrition from their forage but it is not always the case. Some feeds are better than others and learning about each of them is important. I've been looking at senior feeds for the guy I care for and the owner liked the safechoice senior like you posted but then we looked it up and the NSC is 20% which is quite high. Triple Crown is less than 12% so that is what we went for. No need to have all those sugars for my guy who tends towards too much energy.


I don't need to hope that they are getting their needs met. I've tested my grasses and my hay. My soils were tested as well. And I didn't say they were arbitrarily made up dear. I stated that they were on there in such amounts that you will be buying them faster if you only fed what they recommended because it most likely is not needed. 

I know each and every feed that my two dealers carry. I understand all about sugar/starch content and such. Many people don't realize that our grasses are actually very high in sugars. They were modified to be more hardy for the dairy industry. The grasses we have today cause more horses to fall into a few health issues that used to not be seen years past.

There is NO one answer for feeding horses. Period. It's all about what they need for their bodies to be healthy and muscled. It's not just about sugars or starches, it's not just about what the guidelines say because oftentimes it's too much.

Open mindedness to learning all we can about the nutritional requirements for our individual animals is what makes us good stewards over them.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Cashs Cowgirl said:


> I don't need to hope that they are getting their needs met. I've tested my grasses and my hay. My soils were tested as well. And I didn't say they were arbitrarily made up dear. I stated that they were on there in such amounts that you will be buying them faster if you only fed what they recommended because it most likely is not needed.
> 
> I know each and every feed that my two dealers carry. I understand all about sugar/starch content and such. Many people don't realize that our grasses are actually very high in sugars. They were modified to be more hardy for the dairy industry. The grasses we have today cause more horses to fall into a few health issues that used to not be seen years past.
> 
> ...


See, and discussions like this is important because I know SO many feed "one scoop of feed twice a day because that's what I was taught when I was a kid". I had to educate the woman who owns the horse I ride about labels and feed guidelines because she would switch feed and figure to feed it in the same quantities which is not helpful when you're going from something like Trotters to Empower.  

Can you tell us how you got your stuff tested? It would be great to know the resources to use in different parts of the country. Testing here on Long Island isn't common and it's frustrating to me when people toss their horses out on an acre of weeds and figure that's hunky dorey for their health. But knowing what might be missing might help people save money because they will know that maybe they don't need a particular feed because the horse's nutrients are met in their hay and grazing so a different feed might be better suited. 

Again, knowledge is power and a discussion like this is great!! It's MUCH better than what I've seen so often amongst ignorant horse owners (and I've seen a lot and while I've not been a horse owner I've been a horse caretaker for over 30 years and count myself amongst the ignorant for much of that time!).


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This lab will analyze hay and pasture grass from anywhere in the country: http://www.equi-analytical.com/default.htm


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> This lab will analyze hay and pasture grass from anywhere in the country: http://www.equi-analytical.com/default.htm


Awesome! Thanks! I believe it was Purina who would test your hay at the Northeast Equine Expo a few years ago. I wonder if they will do that again? Hmmmm....... I HOPE to go this year but I may have a stress fracture in my foot which makes walking long distances impossible.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Annsni said:


> Awesome! Thanks! I believe it was Purina who would test your hay at the Northeast Equine Expo a few years ago. I wonder if they will do that again? Hmmmm....... I HOPE to go this year but I may have a stress fracture in my foot which makes walking long distances impossible.


Where and when is the Northeast Equine Expo? I believe I read something about it but not since 2010-11. There is Equine Affaire (Eastern States Exposition) coming up in Springfield MA in November.

I've been to the Pennsylvania Horse World Expo in Harrisburg but it's been awhile.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where and when is the Northeast Equine Expo? I believe I read something about it but not since 2010-11. There is Equine Affaire (Eastern States Exposition) coming up in Springfield MA in November.
> 
> I've been to the Pennsylvania Horse World Expo in Harrisburg but it's been awhile.


That's what I meant - the Equine Affaire. LOL My friend (who owns the guy that I work with) always called it the Northeast Equine Expo so it's stuck in my head that way. Every once in a while I get it right. LOL


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

Back to the original question - which I think is a great one - I feed grain only fall until spring grass is well under way, and because my horses are older (14 and 24) and really only because the 24-yr old needs it. I have been feeding only in the evening but this year I will probably feed AMs too because he is older and I worry that he'll lose condition if I don't. I normally feed beet pulp (soaked) with whole oats, handful of corn, calf manna, rice bran, sunflower, oil and Source - but I just started him on Nutrena Senior after reading great reviews ( the fat mare gets beet pulp and oats just to keep her mouth busy) and am slowly increasing, then when the real cold weather hits I'll feed AM too, which I dread because I LEAVE for work at 7am. Aside from that they have timothy hay free choice and pasture until it freezes. Thanks for bringing up this discussion! I always figured if I wasn't feeding a large amount of grain, once a day should be fine. Never had any problems so far!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you have to feed at all? We've never grained. They graze as long as they can then get grass hay when it's necessary. Right now we have them grazing in the hay field. Our neighbor said he only fed hay a couple times last winter because his horses were in his hay field. He has a lot more horses and less pasture so I hope they do well. If they do well without being given hay then we will have a lot more to sell. 

Unless your horses are ridden hard, are really hard keepers, or don't have good hay, I would think they would do well without grain.


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

My friend has quarter horses (or crosses) and never grains. She has great quality hay and her horses stay fat all year even though she rides a lot. My Arabs must have a high metabolism because if I don't grain over the winter I see ribs. Our horses stayed on her farm for 2 months during the winter while we moved north, and I didn't ask her to grain because she was doing us a huge favor, (figuring her hay was so nice and free choice), but my horses lost quite a bit of weight without the grain. But we have a new Arab mare now that is too fat and I am trying to give her just enough to keep her mouth busy (mostly beet pulp) while the gelding eats his more calorie-rich meal. Its a pain - I wish they were on the same meal plan!


----------



## Littlelegs (Aug 28, 2013)

As someone new to horses, reading all the comment threads have been helpful. Certainly I understand depending on the horse their needs will vary. Our horses pasture graze all day here in Florida and have been feeding once a day. I would have thought pasture feeding alone would have been sufficient but it appears from reading the posts, majority of the seasoned horse owners do feed. The once a day feeding has been sweet feed, cracked corn mix along with the minerals. Our 2 y/o Arabian mare grazes constantly yet i noticed her ribs are showing. Then our 6 y/o paint also grazes all day and noticed her ribs are showing a bit. It is getting cool here. We started beet pulp to their feed now. Was considering adding rice bran or oats, but did not want to make dramatic changes to their diet. I have been researching a lot but would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Littlelegs said:


> As someone new to horses, reading all the comment threads have been helpful. Certainly I understand depending on the horse their needs will vary. Our horses pasture graze all day here in Florida and have been feeding once a day. I would have thought pasture feeding alone would have been sufficient but it appears from reading the posts, majority of the seasoned horse owners do feed. The once a day feeding has been sweet feed, cracked corn mix along with the minerals. Our 2 y/o Arabian mare grazes constantly yet i noticed her ribs are showing. Then our 6 y/o paint also grazes all day and noticed her ribs are showing a bit. It is getting cool here. We started beet pulp to their feed now. Was considering adding rice bran or oats, but did not want to make dramatic changes to their diet. I have been researching a lot but would appreciate any suggestions.


Skip the sweet feed and cracked corn mix - it's not good for the horses. If you're dealing with a horse who is thinning (but I have to say it's common for growing youngsters to have periods of time where they look thin), you want to get a good fortified horse feed for them. Look into the Triple Crown feeds if you can get them. That's what the top nutritionists I've spoken to recommend.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Littlelegs said:


> As someone new to horses, reading all the comment threads have been helpful. Certainly I understand depending on the horse their needs will vary. Our horses pasture graze all day here in Florida and have been feeding once a day. I would have thought pasture feeding alone would have been sufficient but it appears from reading the posts, majority of the seasoned horse owners do feed. The once a day feeding has been sweet feed, cracked corn mix along with the minerals. Our 2 y/o Arabian mare grazes constantly yet i noticed her ribs are showing. Then our 6 y/o paint also grazes all day and noticed her ribs are showing a bit. It is getting cool here. We started beet pulp to their feed now. Was considering adding rice bran or oats, but did not want to make dramatic changes to their diet. I have been researching a lot but would appreciate any suggestions.


A ribby, but not thin, 2 year old is not a bad thing, going through growth spurts will do that. 

Have your horses been dewormed? If so, how often and with what? Also, how is your pasture? If it is grazed down you may have to supplement but I'd start with hay first and add commercial grain only if that doesn't maintain their weight.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Littlelegs said:


> I would have thought pasture feeding alone would have been sufficient but it appears from reading the posts, majority of the seasoned horse owners do feed.


No. The majority of seasoned horse owners feed grain only when it's needed.
My horses are not in work right now and are holding their weight very well. They only get hay because they do not need grain and giving them grain besides being unnecessary, would add extra weight to them that they don't need.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Littlelegs, I often think that new horse owners are so conditioned to believe that horses so much work that they tend to overdo things and sometimes miss the little things that do matter. 

It is very possible that your 2 year old is just growing and ribs are not uncommon but if you're feeding them both together, an older and more dominant horse may be pushing the younger off feed so it is a very good idea to know your herd dynamics and simply take a few minutes and watch them when they feed.


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

In the long cold winters here, I love to make a warm mash with primarily beet pulp and oats. Then I add rice bran, oil and calf manna (amounts according to who it's for). They love it and it smells SOOO good!


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

Littlelegs said:


> As someone new to horses, reading all the comment threads have been helpful. Certainly I understand depending on the horse their needs will vary. Our horses pasture graze all day here in Florida and have been feeding once a day. I would have thought pasture feeding alone would have been sufficient but it appears from reading the posts, majority of the seasoned horse owners do feed. The once a day feeding has been sweet feed, cracked corn mix along with the minerals. Our 2 y/o Arabian mare grazes constantly yet i noticed her ribs are showing. Then our 6 y/o paint also grazes all day and noticed her ribs are showing a bit. It is getting cool here. We started beet pulp to their feed now. Was considering adding rice bran or oats, but did not want to make dramatic changes to their diet. I have been researching a lot but would appreciate any suggestions.


My best suggestion to you would be to sell the 2 year old Arabian if you are new to horses.

But if we are just talking about feed, hay should always be increased first, up until the point that the horse cannot eat enough hay to meet it's nutritional requirements. Then you could start adding grain/beet pulp,etc.


----------

